# 2/12-2/13 storm, just a huge mess.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wednesday moring around 3 am there was about four inches. Really wet and heavy..




























And heres a little video...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures and video. Didnt quite get 4", but it was a wet, heavy mess.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and video. I waited it out here in scituate. I was listening to the town on the scanner and they were trying to figure out what to do at around midnight. They had been sanding and salting for and hour or so and the police were calling them saying they couldn't get up some of the hills around town. Finally they called the trucks back in to put the blades on because at 22 degrees the salt was doing nothing and by the time they got thier acts together it changed to sleet.. I waited out some of the crud and had a few residentials call me this morning. since they only pushed half the town before the changover I only had a few accounts to do. I tell my customers if the town plows I will plow. Now I have to explain to the same customers why they owe me money even though the snow melted. Commercials next year screw the residentials. ps your lights came out nice, did you end up going to Blueline?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics and video


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pic's and video. We got 3 - 4 inches up in the Catskills. It was just enough to try out the new equipment.


----------

